# ghrp/ipamorelin and fish oil in the morning?



## Sheer (Mar 11, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]So before i go to work i have my shake ready for on the go breakfast quick calories, i chug my supplement pills and i inject ghrp or ipa depending on which i got...[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]i take fish oil too in higher doses since last few weeks... from reading online most ppl say to wait at least 15minutes before intaking something after ghrp...[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Then again... things dont just spike insulin or dull insulin to a full stop or full on go right??...[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]I am wondering about fish oil... does it just render the ghrp or ipa useless?[/FONT]


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 11, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about fish oil.there isn't enough calamity in the pills to blunt the release.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 12, 2012)

Try pinning your peptides as soon as you wake, do your morning routine to get ready for the day, then chug your shake before you leave.

Post borrowed from Dat regarding what to take/not take after administration to prevent blunting GH release...

Protein does not blunt GHRH activity (i.e. Mod GRF(1-29))
Protein does not blunt GHRP activity (i.e. GHRP-6, GHRP-2, Ipamorelin)
Carbs strongly blunt GHRH activity (i.e. Mod GRF(1-29))
Carbs only partially blunt GHRP activity (i.e. GHRP-6, GHRP-2, Ipamorelin)
Fats strongly blunt GHRH activity (i.e. Mod GRF(1-29))
Fats strongly blunt GHRP activity (i.e. GHRP-6, GHRP-2, Ipamorelin)
T-0 -----------------------T-10------------------------T-20-------------------------T-30
<<<<<<<<<Protein>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<Carbs>>>>> >>>>>>>>><<<<<<Fats>>>>>>


----------

